# vpopmail and Courier

## Styles

Hey gang,

     I have a qmail, vpopmail, Courier-imap, and mysql install. But for some reason when I IMAP into the server none of the users are getting mail????

     If I look in /home/vpopmail/domains/mydomain/username I can see the messeges are being stored. When I look at my vpopmail mysql DB the vusername is also pointing to the correct dir for mail storage.

     I looked at Courier's config and made sure I set my first auth mod to vchkpw. I'm also not able to login with username@domainname.dom just username.

     I know I'm missing something simple probably, anybody have any Ideas? I did try the vchkpw mail list to no avail.

----------

## Styles

ok I now know what the problem is. But how to fix is a diffrent story.

It seems like the Courier Authdaemod will not use authvchkpw for authentication.

I have tried to set the authdaemondrc file only to used authvchkpw which did not work as well.

Anybody have a trick to get Courier's authdaemond to use authvchkpw for vpopmail???

----------

## Messiah

Some of my users got authenticated, others didn't, it was just randomly. I just recompiled courier-imap myself, with only authvchkpw, and explicitly without all the other ways of authentication, and auth worked fine.

However, you claim that your users are able to login, but they cannot receive mail. Did you look at the config files of courier-imap? Important is that you have to change the last line that will define $MAILDIR, it should read like this:

#Hardwire a value for ${MAILDIR}

MAILDIR=Maildir

This is because vpopmail stores mail in the folder Maildir, and not in the folder .maildir.

----------

## ismark

Can you pick mail use POP3!

I have installed qmail + vpopmail and using pop3d.  But cannot pick mail via pop3.

----------

## ellypsys

I had the same problem - after digging a bit, I found that the courier-imap is built with the --without-authvchkpw configure flag.  No clue why.  I cheated and edited /usr/portage/net-mail/courier-imap/courier-imap-1.5.1.ebuild file to use --with-authvchkpw, and all was good.

-Ell

----------

## Messiah

I got to say from experience and from some posts on the mailinglist of vpopmail that one can better compile courier-imap with authvchkpw and explicitly without all the other auth modules.

What I do to achieve this is emerge courier-imap and then build courier-imap over with the following configline:

```

./configure  --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/sbin --disable-root-check \

--mandir=/usr/share/man --sysconfdir=/etc/courier-imap \

--libexecdir=/usr/lib/courier-imap \

--localstatedir=/var/lib/courier-imap \

--enable-workarounds-for-imap-client-bugs \

--without-authdaemon --without-authpam --without-authldap \

--without-authmysql --with-db=db --with-db=gdbm \

--with-authchangepwdir=/usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib \

--with-userdb=/etc/userdb \

--with-makedatprog=/usr/lib/courier-imap/makedatprog \

--with-mailuser=root --without-socks \

--with-authchangepwdir=/var/tmp/dev/null

```

Some weirdnesses that do occur if you compile it normally or with authdaemon is that it really authenticates randomly. Sometimes it authenticates good, sometimes wrong, even tho the given username and password is 100% correct.

[edit]

Ohh man now I see that I already answered on this topic. Stupid me   :Embarassed: 

----------

## jk0

how did you manage to change the configure prefixes? i looked around in the ebuild and its a gob of crap. do i have to download the source from their website or is there an easier way to compile courier w/only authvchkpw?

----------

## makentoo

 *ellypsys wrote:*   

> I had the same problem - after digging a bit, I found that the courier-imap is built with the --without-authvchkpw configure flag.  No clue why.  I cheated and edited /usr/portage/net-mail/courier-imap/courier-imap-1.5.1.ebuild file to use --with-authvchkpw, and all was good.
> 
> -Ell

 

Hoping it helps...

thnx,

makuchaku

----------

## jiri.tyr

 *makentoo wrote:*   

>  *ellypsys wrote:*   I had the same problem - after digging a bit, I found that the courier-imap is built with the --without-authvchkpw configure flag.  No clue why.  I cheated and edited /usr/portage/net-mail/courier-imap/courier-imap-1.5.1.ebuild file to use --with-authvchkpw, and all was good.
> 
> -Ell 
> 
> Hoping it helps...
> ...

 

have a look for this link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310395-highlight-withauthvchkpw.html

----------

